# Just in, from the USSR, a Zaria



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Postie knocked with an old Russian watch. Brand is Zaria (dawn). Nice green face.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Very nice Mart and in lovely condition, just needs the right strap.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

niveketak said:


> Very nice Mart and in lovely condition, just needs the right strap.


 Indeed, the right strap...

Dark green?


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/collections/green-watch-straps


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

What a stunner! Never heard of the brand but well done sir


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmm 19mm strap


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Mart said:


> Hmm 19mm strap


 Loads of brands used 19mm straps, but they are not easy to get a decent 19mm strap at a decent price. I'd go black strap to let that nice dial stand out more :thumbsup:


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Meyhoffer has been suggested by a friend as they have a range in 19mm


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Mart said:


> Postie knocked with an old Russian watch. Brand is Zaria (dawn). Nice green face.


 Have you had a look to see what movement is in it yet ?


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> Have you had a look to see what movement is in it yet ?


 Not yet. But it's keeping time!!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Mart said:


> Not yet. But it's keeping time!!


 Some of them have tiny, but generally reliable, movements.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Took the two piece screw down back off, and there was a tiny inner cover.

Inside that a tiny but lovely 17 jewel movement.


----------

